# Shadow's Gate session 16



## Dumok (Sep 5, 2011)

Session 16
Mission report 11
    Written by Gordoga of the Silent Voice
    Spring 14 296 CY

Party Roster:
    Soveliss (Half elven Ranger-Team Leader)
    Tursomog the Ripper (Hobgoblin Cleric of Maglubiyet)
    Apprentice Cyrro of the Yellow (Elven Wizard)
    Weycailin (Half elven Monster trainer and his Gargoyle "Apprentice" Grzah)
    Gerard (Human Mercenary-War blade)
    Deputy Constable Artemis Eburi (Human Rogue)
    Brother Ishmael (Halfling Monk)

Primary Objectives: Explore the ruins of Shadow’s Deep to determine what the orcs are seeking within the Goblin-Blight.

    Secondary Mission Objectives:
                  -locate any artifacts or knowledge which may prove useful in determining the fate of Hexe-Kaiser Shadow
                    -Determine the number  of Goblinoids who may be sympathetic to the Reich and wish to rejoin.
                    -Map the complex to see if new tunnels were created.
                  -Locate, if possible, the Lady Ambrose, Priestess of Ilmatar.
              -Deal With any Of the barbaric goblinoids such as Bug Bears and Norkers as well as any other monsters that have taken residence within Shadow’s Deep.

Report: 

"A Gnawing invitation"
    In the early morning hours, I had gotten up to do my daily meditation, when I noticed a rather large rat making his way though the "Mother's temple". At first I was rather alarmed given that it was of the Dire Variety, almost as large as Ishmael when it stood on it's haunches. It seemed to be seeking something specific, as opposed to hunting, so I was content to observe. Eventually, He made his way to Soveliss and gently rested itself on the ranger's abdomen. Acolyte Tursomog at first made motions to dispatch it quietly with an arrow to the skull, However, the priestess forbade him with a silent but commanding gesture of her hand. It was rather Odd to see the Acolyte so deferential to what appeared to be his former instructor. From my hidden vantage point, I could see them speaking in hushed tones to one another, Ambrose seemed to be speaking to the dour Priest in a rather conciliatory note to her voice. then later appeared to be instructing him about something.
Later on, an animal messenger from the supply train instructed Tursomog that Cyrro had asked for some time to pursue some area of magical study. Although rather annoyed by the Wizard taking time off from the mission, he sighed and reluctantly agreed. Eventually, the conversation between the two clerics ended, With Tursomog nodding to a whispered question I was not able to over hear.
    Soveliss then awoke to find the Dire rat snoring lightly on his abdomen, he was rather disconcerted, at first, eventually He prayed for the ability to speak with animals and attempted conversation with the creature. According to Soveliss, the Rodent of Unusual Size informed him that it was his animal companion, which normally accompany Rangers of moderate strength and experience. He was rather disappointed that he had obtained a creature more suited to the Urban or underground areas. Lady Ambrose, however, assured Soveliss that divine guides and guardians often come in strange forms, and since he was underground, perhaps The ranger's Deity chose the Dire rat to assist during the mission. Soveliss seemed to accept the Priestess' explanation and accepted the creature.
    After a quick breakfast, Lady Ambrose then guided the part to a stairwell which would take them to the next floor, to continue the mission.

"Travelers abroad."
    Once we finally got down the stairs the party finally began exploring the seventh level, And I was almost baffled by the twisting and winding corridors build by goblinoids and kobold diggers. The level seemed to bear an alien feel to it, as we explored causing my hairs to stand on in. We then enter a rather large room covered with drapes and curtains put together as a kind of pavilion. As we entered, the party discovered four humanoid figures dressed in flowing garments. 
    The strange group consisted of three females and One male with dark brown complexion. The females were covered head to foot with black robes which concealed their figures. the Male, however, rose to greet the party with the words: "Wasalaam Aleikum". cautiously, the party engaged in a conversation with the group who claimed to be simple travelers who stopped in this section before resuming their Journey to a place named N'orleans. (A city-state located in the deep southern lands, Rumored to be a capital of Vice.)
after a few moments of pleasant conversation, Tursomog appeared to be greatly troubled, and spoke to Soveliss privately. after a few pointed questions, the strangers announced themselves to be "Jann" a minor faction of outsiders called the "Djinn". The leader, Hasaan, announced himself as a kind of Mercenary, traveling with his wives and daughter. Hasaan then informed the party that he would often come to this section of the deep to find shelter that bore a planar signature he found "curious". He later warned that the level housed some rather dangerous creatures, including an outsider from the plane of fire called a "Salamander". He then informed the party that he would be leaving the deep in a couple of hours. With that, the party bid farewell to Hasaan and his family to resume their mission.

"Artemis defeated by the pecker of fate."
    The party eventually made their way to a long corridor that reeked of feathers and chicken excrement. Remembering a warning from Lady Ambrose about the sound of Roosters crowing, The party spoke aloud about plans to sneak into the room. Unfortunately, as they entered the large chamber, they are met by four small creatures resembling chickens with reptilian traits. Weycailin then announced that they were Cockatrices; Dangerous creatures whose beaks can turn their victims to stone!
The battle joined in earnest with the party learning that the quartet of cockatrices proved to be tougher than their previous opponents. At one point, Artemis found himself surrounded by the birds, and worked fiendishly to dodge the beaks of doom.
    Weycailin, then handed the Halfling monk a tangle-foot bag instructing him to throw it at the Cockatrices attacking Artemis. However, fate proved to be a cruel mistress as Ishmael inadvertently tossed the alchemical bomb behind the party! Artemis was so distracted by the loud explosion of Goop, He was mercilessly pecked by one of the freakish birds and turned to stone! Horrified at seeing their comrade petrified, the party fought with greater effort whittling down the quartet to a duo. Weycailin then attempted to tame one of the cockatrices, and the magic held true! eventually the party dispatched the remaining creature. Although Victorious, the loss of Artemis was a high price to pay. Gerard, then suggested to the party that Artemis be brought to the Jann to see if they could help. The Jann, however, informed the party that they would not be able to assist due to their preparations. The Party then brought the Stoned Constable back up to the surface to the supply camp. Arunga's Second in command then agreed to take Artemis back to Shadow's gate to see if they can locate someone to help. With that the party resumed their mission, rather than wait needlessly.

"By the light of the flame of rage."
    During the travel back to the floor. Gerard, perhaps feeling overwhelmed by the petrifaction of his comrade, proceeded to devise some rather interesting strategies to deal with the Salamander. While I applaud his initiative, most of his careful planning turned to naught when we discovered the Fiery creature in a room standing on top of a raised dais enraged at the intrusion of the party. the fight began with the party taking heavy damage, eventually they defeated the outsider who discorporated back to his native plane. Afterwards, the party returned to the surface to determine if Artemis has yet been recovered or if they would have to seek a new replacement.


----------

